# Dicta Freewheel removal?



## elake (Jun 24, 2006)

Ok, so I made a rookie mistake and bought a Dicta freewheel, and now that I got it, I'm looking at it wondering how the heck i'll ever get it off if I should decide to install the bastard. It has two 'prong' holes on the side plate that appear to open the freewheel for maintenance, but no slots for 2 or 4 slot removal tools. How the heck do you get these things off?

thanks,
-erik


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

As far as I can recall the Dicta freewheels either have 2 or 4 slots (depending on the model) and require a 2 or 4 slot tool and are still a pain to remove.

If it doesn't have removal slots I wouldn't use it as removal could very well destroy the freewheel and the hub it's attached to.

They're at the bottom of the freewheel food chain and I would definately upgrade to a Shimano or ACS which are far better units and far easier to remove.

I bought a Park FR6 BMX tool which is made of some very high quality tool steel but has a design flaw in that the centre hole is too small to pass by the axle and lock nuts so before you can use it, you have to remove the axle nut and lock nuts for the bearing races. This requires one to reset the hub bearings before re- installing the freewheel.

It's either that or you put the tool in your lathe and machine the centre so it slips past the axle nut and lock nut.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 23, 2005)

*don't do it*



elake said:


> Ok, so I made a rookie mistake and bought a Dicta freewheel, and now that I got it, I'm looking at it wondering how the heck i'll ever get it off if I should decide to install the bastard. It has two 'prong' holes on the side plate that appear to open the freewheel for maintenance, but no slots for 2 or 4 slot removal tools. How the heck do you get these things off?
> 
> thanks,
> -erik


 I say don't install it. Take it back to the lbs if you got it there and swap it out or have them order a acs or shimano FW. I've only seen the two hole dicta FW in the 20t size and a goldish/bronze color-most of the other dicta's are 4prong like most FW's. I guess you would use some sort of two prong spanner tool and it would probably be difficult. Considering the low life expectency of a dicta FW it's better to cut your losses before you have to try and remove it in 1-3 months, or less. If you have already put it on against your own better judgement just use it for a 1-3weeks then go pay the minimum shop fee at the LBS, and have them try it b-4 you go out buying special tools and cursing yourself.
If you are not totally sure of what gear you will use get ACS or Shimano FW and a ACS FW spanner tool- a local shop might be able to order one for you or you could just order it and one or more FW of different sizes at Dans comp bmx mail order, the tool is $20, but well worth it, it's basicly like the park tool welded onto a long lever with a tool for a smaller bmx FW 15t or less on the other side. You just put the tool on the four prong FW- tighten the axle bolt down-but not too tight, then push down with the FW on the right side of the wheel as you are standing over or behind it, though I usually just hit the tool 1-3time with a rubber mallet and it knocks the FW loose. I swear by this tool and it's the final solution for quick and easy FW changes. The white industries FW"S of course are really good but don't get one till you are sure SSing is for you and you know which gear you will use most of the time, I have 1 18t white FW and it works as great as a good cassette hub and I swap it between bikes occasionally if needed.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

take it from a mechanic... don't do it. I can't tell you how many of those cheap ass things i've had to chisel off of peoples bikes.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

The difference between the cheap freewheel and a decent one is about $10.00 and in this case, $10.00 will buy you a solidly built product and peace of mind.

I am equally pleased with the performance of my ACS and Shimano freewheels in SS applications and used a slotted ditca as a test unit when I was first figuring out my ss gearing.

The difference between the ACS and Shimano freewheel is really how much noise they make...if you want a quiet drive, use a Shimano as the ACS is a noisy beast.


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

I've used a few of those - they last a suprisingly long time, and cost me pence. To remove them, take of the cover over the pawls ( the ring with the two "prong holes" In it) using a peg spanner, slide the rest of the freewheel mechanism off (pawls, cog, bearings, whatever) until you're just left with a shell. Then grip the shell nice and tightly in a vice, turn the wheel and hey presto! Takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

velocipus said:


> take it from a mechanic... don't do it. I can't tell you how many of those cheap ass things i've had to chisel off of peoples bikes.


WERD! i can second that one 

dictas are crap. since you havent installed take it back and pony up for an acs or shimano and a pedros fw removal tool (NOT the park, sixty fiver already explained why).


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I figure Park designed their tool so the axle nut or QR could be used to secure the tool to the freewheel... my modification requires the use of a high tech washer between the axle nut and tool if the freewheel is sticky which is a pretty rare occurence.

A little anti seize / wd 40 / grease on freewheel threads goes a long ways to making removal a lot easier. too.


----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

There is actually a Dicta tool out there. I own one. They are kind of hard to find but worth it if you repair endless cheapo BMX stuff. Used to own a shop so there was a need. It has two tiny prongs that fit inside the ID into the two notches mentioned above. Try looking at Dan'sComp BMX website, they might have them. I picked mine up on a fluke from SBS or KHS distribution. Ask around, but ultimately a pain in the arse, just get an ACS or shamino.


----------



## tg6392 (Aug 13, 2006)

2 prong FW remover that might fit, what Nonracerrichie was talking about.

http://www.danscomp.com/811030.php?cat=TOOLS

For destructive removal of FW's....

http://parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=46

As for the future, I would buy an ACS. Best freewheels out there.


----------

